

Cinder - open source library for professional-quality creative coding in C++ - bisceglie
http://libcinder.org/

======
krakensden
Looks nice- more cross platform batteries for C++. I'm sort of sad they don't
support Linux though.

------
LiveTheDream
That is a really clever logo. Who designed it?

~~~
markbao
The Barbarian Group is known to be a top design agency that creates really
impressive creative design. So probably them.

------
meastham
Did anybody else misinterpret the phrase "creative coding in C++"?

~~~
msie
Yes. I thought: "How would this library help the way I write code in C++?"
Apparently "creative coding" means a particular class of applications.

------
bisceglie
source: <http://github.com/cinder/Cinder>

------
codingthewheel
Looks like Robert Hodgins, et al, has graduated from the world of Processing.
For those of you who aren't familiar with Hodgins/Barbarian Group, he's the
guy behind the original Magnetopshere visualization, which was eventually
ported over to iTunes.

------
spot
it's interesting the use the phrase "creative coding" but make no reference to
openframeworks, which is essentially the competition and also uses that phrase
<http://www.openframeworks.cc/>

~~~
benkant
No offence to the OF project intended, but if nothing else the Cinder code
appears to be a lot cleaner. I don't like the way OF wraps GL functions for a
start.

At a first gander it looks like Cinder lets doesn't baby you as much, and
really provides a "consistent way to do this kind of C++" as much as the
library functions themselves.

That's my first impression anyway.

------
yan
can anyone comment on how Cinder compares to openFrameworks?

------
jgg
From the FAQ:

>First, when it comes to power and performance, C++ is still the language to
beat.

Oh really?

~~~
btmorex
What do you find controversial about that statement?

You can certainly argue over which languages are most powerful, but there's
really only one other general purpose language that rivals C++ in terms of
performance and that's C. C++ being nearly a strict superset of C is almost by
definition more powerful.

~~~
jgg
This whole thing implicitly assumes there's some acceptable "balance" you're
making when you compare abstraction power and performance. Ignoring the fact
that "choosing speed" or "choosing abstraction" is a bit of a false dichotomy,
that's okay. But according to this page, C++ is the perfect harmony between
these two areas. I'm calling bullshit on how arbitrary that is.

~~~
chancho
WTF are you on about? The page doesn't say any of that. They acknowledge that
C++ is not perfect but give specific reasons why it's a good fit for this
domain: performance, access to cutting edge tech (e.g. GPUs, iPhone, iPad) and
access to native OS facilities. The only other language that fits that
description is C, and you're damn right that "speed" and "abstraction" do not
sum to zero: C++ is C with more abstractive power.

